# DMX Newbie Question RE: DMX Visualizers



## u2tributeband (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi, I am a lighting newbie who is learning as much as possible to create a cool production for my band that will require syncing backing tracks, video and lighting.

My question pertains to DMX Visualizers...

I downloaded demos of, and started playing with Show Buddy and DMXIS as well as Capture Polar to visualize my tests. 

I have no lighting hardware. For now I just want to learn and test virtually before I actually spend money on lighting hardware. 

However, I cannot figure out how to connect Show Buddy and DMXIS to Capture Polar. 

Is it necessary to have DMX hardware to get visualization to work? Is it possible to use any visualizer such as Capture Polar without DMX hardware? Or is there a DMX software emulator that can be run to connect DMXIS and a visualizer so they work together? 

FYI... I use a MacBook Pro (I can use Windows 7 if I have to but my first choice is Mac based).

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## RickR (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey, its great that you are learning before spending big bucks on hardware! There is a lot to learn so focus on your immediate goals and take it slow. You might notice the little links on words in these discussions, they will give you help on unfamiliar terms.

DMX is not a protocol that computers are equipped for. That's why the USB devices exist. I'm not familiar with Show Buddy but it looks like ShowBuddy only outputs to a DMXIS device and so you would have to feed that back into the computer running Capture. Depending on your hardware that could be a loop back into itself.

In general you have to pay attention to how the software communicates. Look specifically at the protocols listed on BOTH software, such as: DMX (via USB device or console), Artnet, ETC Net2, Net3/sACN and some others.

I have run Capture and WYSIWYG receiving Net2-3 information from a program on the same computer. (Ion offline editor) You can also simply set levels in Capture to make still shots to show your band. It is a whole lot simpler to do stills than to create videos, especially when you are just getting started.

Enjoy,


----------



## u2tributeband (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Rick!

Since I am a computer geek (software engineer, web developer, digital audio studio, etc) the idea of trying to get everything to work together on the same computer over ArtNet or Net2 or Net3 interests me.

I looked at the OLA framework which has to be compiled. Other than that, do you know an easier way to install ArtNet? 

Open Lighting Architecture - OpenDMX.net
open-lighting - OLA: An open framework for DMX lighting control - Google Project Hosting

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## RickR (Nov 30, 2012)

There isn't anything to install. It already exists in most console and visualizer software. As I understand it OLA is so you can write your own version of either.

Artnet is a protocol on a TCP/IP ethernet system and as such it can coexist with most other protocols. Art-Net - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia FWIW: I'm more of a fan of sACN which is ANSI 1.31-2009 and a bunch of related standards.

Either way, the console software sends it's data to the network card - no DMX involved. Because of the common use of network systems you sometimes get an internal looping. Two programs thinking they are talking to a different computer but are both on the same one. Occasionally you have to have the computer hooked to a router/switch so the signal actually leaves the computer and returns via the net port.

If you stick with ShowBuddy (AFAIK) you are forced to output via the USB-DMX device. Then the DMX has to come back in to that (or another) computer. So again a DMX-USB device. If you feel like building one that's cool, but not my field. If you want to intercept their USB data stream you're even further off the beaten path. 

My recommendation is to try a different console program. As I am an ETC fan, I'd go for the SmartFadeML. At ETCconnect.com you can get an offline editor/simulator that I know works with Capture on the same machine. They also have video tutorials. Of course learning is free but the console is about $3000 when you want to do actual lighting. I want to try Luminair from http://http://synthe-fx.com/ It looks very nice and comes out fairly inexpensive especially if you already have the iDevice and network stuff. All you would need is the software and a DMX gateway. It should work well with Capture over a network even without the DMX output.


----------



## u2tributeband (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks Rick,

That is great info. That makes more sense now knowing the networking protocols are part of the software and console.

How the DMX data flow works is really interesting. That cleared up a lot for me.

Luminair looks really cool. I'll also check out SmartFadeML. 

Since I'm hoping to automate our show with a software solution we probably won't invest in a console.

The company that makes DMXIS also makes D-PRO which supports Art-Net and also has 2D visualizer built in.

That may be a good way for me to start learning then move up to a 3D visualizer if I need to.

Thanks again for all the info. I'll post again on how I make out when I get everything working together.

-Chris


----------

